# Another Pristine Collegiate 3 speed WOW



## phantom (Nov 6, 2018)

I didn't think they got any better than the Black one I posted a few weeks ago....Well, I was wrong. This bike is stunning.


----------



## modelcarjedi (Nov 6, 2018)

That’s a beautiful bike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Nov 6, 2018)

Very very pristine bike. Even the brochure looks as if it has been in a time capsule. Great find


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 6, 2018)

Is it bad that I want that bike. To ride. A lot?

Very very nice


----------



## phantom (Nov 6, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> Is it bad that I want that bike. To ride. A lot?
> 
> Very very nice



Well, I am not a collector and flip ( eventually sell ) every bike I buy


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 6, 2018)

That is definitely a C L E A N machine! Is that what they call a 17 incher? The downward rake to the rear looks really cool.


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 7, 2018)

phantom said:


> Well, I am not a collector and flip ( eventually sell ) every bike I buy



I will be keeping an eye out for it...

Truth is, something that nice would be a burden for me. I would ride it, then regret the deterioration. That's the conundrum.


----------



## phantom (Nov 7, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> That is definitely a C L E A N machine! Is that what they call a 17 incher? The downward rake to the rear looks really cool.



That is what some folks refer to them as the brochures list them as 17" 20" and 22" frames. My black one is right on 22" and this blue one is dead on 18" from the top of the seat tube to the center of the bottom bracket. Close enough I suppose. All they really did is slant the top bar down on an angle 5 inches or so to the seat tube. I love the look.


----------



## phantom (Nov 10, 2018)

Blackbomber said:


> I will be keeping an eye out for it...
> 
> Truth is, something that nice would be a burden for me. I would ride it, then regret the deterioration. That's the conundrum.



I have had bikes that I have ridden for years and years and they have never deteriorated. Keep them clean, dry and always in a garage when not in use no reason to age.


----------



## Oilit (Nov 17, 2018)

That bike looks brand new! I have a camel-back Collegiate Sport with 24" wheels and a camel-back Varsity with 27" wheels, but I don't have one of these frames. What year did they drop the camel-back frames for this type?


----------



## anders1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Very nice!!


----------

